# flounder behavior



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

little off topic with this since its not actually gigging and isnt along the gulf coast so they are calling them fluke instead of flounder....but it is pretty interesting just watching the general behavior of the flatfish....I would however be pretty depressed that that many fish where nosing my bait and not eating it


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen that video, AMAZING. I believe flounder are much more active preds then we give them credit for as this video clearly shows. 

Over the winter I had a flounder on and while reeling him up from 75ft down he had another flounder following him all the way up to the surface!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Crazy! 

*Two words:* Pole Spear


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

That's good stuff. I agree that Flounder are more aggressive than most of us think. 

Makes me want to drop a GoPro down to see what's going on on some spots, though somebody we know (BBarton) lost their camera to a shark doing that.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> That's good stuff. I agree that Flounder are more aggressive than most of us think.
> 
> Makes me want to drop a GoPro down to see what's going on on some spots, though somebody we know (BBarton) lost their camera to a shark doing that.


Well he goes thru gopro's like its nothing lets talk him into dropping his new one down.


----------

